# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  أَبْحَثُ عَنْ أَمَل!!!

## بارقة الأمل

*أبحث عن أمل!**أخواتي الفاضلات الفضليات – وفقكنَّ الله لكل خير، ودفع عنكن كل شرٍّ وضير –:*
*جئتُ ناقلةً همًّا مثقلاً؛ أصابَ فتاةً يعزُّ عليَّ أن يصيب مثلها، له الآنَ ما يقارب السنة، ولا زال المحبون يطلبون لها العلاج مما تعانيه، أقص قصتها لعلِّي ألقى فيكن من تحمل لها العلاج، فإن لم أجد فسأقنع بمواساةٍ، وليتني أجدُ السُلُوَّ..
*
*ولابد من شكوى إلى ذي مروءةٍ  ********* يواسيكَ أو يسليكَ أو يتوجعُ
**هي فتاةٌ تحقرُ نفسها، ليس على سبيل التواضع، بل يبدو أنها تفتقد للثقة، فهي فتاة أنعم الله عليها بطلاقة لسانٍ وعذوبة منطقٍ وجمال صوتٍ وحلاوة نغمٍ، وترى أنها لا تصلح لأن تتكلم في محضر النساء والزوار؛ وما ذاك إلا أنها خافتة الصوت، وتتوهم استحالة رفعهِ، واستبد يها الوهم حتى تخيلت نفسها لكناء لثغاء ثقيلة اللسان لا تصلح حتى للقاء الناس!!
*
*وهي فتاةٌ أنعم الله عليها بشيءٍ من العلم في الشريعة وإطلاعٍ جعل الكثير من الفتيات والنساء في محيطنا محتاجاً إليها، وإلى وعظها الرقيق الذي تحس من تسمعه منها بالصدق يجري في أعطافه، فإنْ طُلِبَ منها شيءٌ من ذلكَ أبتْ ورفضت، فإنْ عجزت عن الإباء والرفض، ماطلت في الموعد ما استطاعت، فإن أعجزها ذلك وعدت وأخلفت، والندم يأكل قلبها وفؤادها!!! فإنْ روجعت في ذلك زعمت أنها غير مؤهلة لشيءٍ من الدعوة، ومن تصدر قبل أوانه فقد تصدى لهوانه! ناهيك عن أن وعظ النفس أولى وأوجب!! وتزعم أنها لا زالت مبتلاةً بشيء من المعاصي والذنوب فلا تصلح للإصلاح حتى تتوب توبةً نصوحاً!!*

*وهي فتاةٌ لها في الأدب من القِدَحِ المُعَلَّى، تقرأُ ما لا يقرأ مثله من هو في سنها، وتقرأ من الأدب القديم والحديث، حتى ظهر أثر ذلك في حديثها وحواراتها، فمعظم حديثها بالعربية الفصحى تواتيها بلا تكلف، وتملأ حديثها بالشعر ومنثور الحكم والأقوال، وقصص الأدب، ويواتيها السجع في الكلام بدون تكلفٍ في كثيرٍ من الأحيان؛ ولهذا يحب الكثير أن يجالسها، وهي قد ركبَ في طبعها الهيبة من ملاقاة الناس؛ فهي ليست اجتماعيةً إلا في أضيق الحدود، وأقل الأوقات، وإن (أُجْبِرَتْ) على الاجتماع بالناس، والذهاب إلى بعض التجمعات فإنها تجلسُ صامتةً صمتَ الأبكم؛ إلا أنْ تُسْأَلَ وَتُبَاحَثَ وتُنَاقَشَ؛ فإنْ أجَابَتْ أبانت بلفظٍ جزلٍ، ومنطِقٍ عذبٍ، وصوتٍ رنَّانٍ جميلٍ لا يعكره إلا (بَحَّةٌ) تشوبهُ من فرطِ الحياء والمهابة؛ ورغم إعجابِ مَنْ يسمَعُهَا إلا أنها تبقى ليلتها تتقلب على فراشها منزعجةً من هفوةٍ وقعت فيها، أو كلمةِ حقدٍ أو حسدٍ استفزتها، أو موقف سوء تعرضت له من أهل السوء، أو قصة مأساةٍ طرقتْ أسماعها (وما أكثر قصص المآسي في واقعنا الذي نحياه!).*
*وبعد كل هذا تراها نادمةً على أن (اختلطت) بالناس، وعلى أن تكلمت، وليتها ما تكلمت، فالمرء مخبوءٌ تحت لسانه، والألسنة مغارفٌ تغرفُ ما في القلوب، وما أسرَّ امرؤٌ سريرةً إلا أظهرها الله على صفحاتِ وجهه وفلتاتِ لسانِهِ، وتكره أن تظهر بمظهر المغتر بما عنده، والمختال بما حباه به الله على عباد الله!! وتزعم أن ما عندها هو قشرةٌ رقيقةٌ من العلم الجميلِ يخفي تحته نقيعاً من الجهل بعيد الغور، وترى أن الناس إنما يُعجبونَ بالغلالة الرقيقة التي سرعان ما تنكشف فيفتضح صاحب الجهل، والعلم فضاحٌ لمن ليس من أهله!!!*
*وهي فتاةٌ لا أبالغُ في وصفها إن قلتُ أنهُ ما رآها أحدٌ إلا ونعتها بالجمال؛ إلا أنها ترى نفسها – وبكل جدية – أنها قبيحة المنظر، ولاسيما بعد أن زاد وزنها بضع (كيلو جرامات)!!!* 
*ناهيكنَّ – أخواتي – عمَّا تتصفُ بهِ من ذكاءٍ وخُلُقٍ ولباقةٍ وهدوءٍ يشهدُ بهِ كلُّ مَنْ عرفها؛ إلا أنها تظنُّ أن من يصفها بذلك يجاملها أو أنه لا يعرفها حق المعرفة!!!*
*قد بدأتُ بذكرِ شيءٍ من الأعراضِ، وأذكرُ الآنَ السببَ أو ما يُظَنُّ أنهُ السبب؛ فأقول: كان ذلك منذ بداية شهر رمضان الماضي (1433هـ)، وذلك أنَّ الفتاةَ عاشت وترعرعت في بلدٍ أحبته جداً، وتأثرتْ به تأثراً كبيراً؛ إلا أنها نسيت أو (تناست) أنها فيه غريبة، وأن أخوة الإسلام والإيمان أصبحت في هذه الدنيا (موضة قديمة) لا وجود لها في القواميس السياسية اليوم، ولا حقوق لأصحابها في دساتير الأمم!!* 
*فلما كانت بداية رمضان لم يبقَ للأسرةِ إلا أن تَرْحَلَ أو (تُرَحَّل)؛ واختارت الأسرة الرحيل؛ على كرهٍ من الفتاةِ وحدها، وسرورٍ وحبورٍ وبشرٍ من بقيةِ أفرادها، وكان الرحيل في منتصف الشهر (15 رمضان 1433هـ) من بلاد (الناس)، ووصلت موطناً زعموا أنها موطنها، وكانت هي تفخر دوماً في بلاد الغربة أنها تنتمي إليه، ولما رأته رأتْ وطناً غريباً، لا تشعر بوشيجةٍ تربطها به، ورأت شيئاً غير ما اعتادت عليه، ورأت مظاهر ما عهدتها، وأموراً لم تألفها، فأصابها ما أصاب أبا القاسم المغربي حين وَلِيَ الوزارة، فانتقل إلى قصر الوزير بدلاً من داره التي كان يسكنها، فاستعصى عليه النوم أول ليلةٍ؛ فقال في ذلك:
*
*إنِّي أبثكَ من حديثي **** والحديثُ له شجون* * 
      فارقتُ موضِعَ مرقدي **** يوماً، ففارقني السكون* * قل لي؛ فأول ليلةٍ في ****** القبر، كيف ترى تكون؟!*
*نعم فارقت صاحبتي موضع مرقدها المعتاد، ففارقها السكون، واختلفت أحوالها اختلافاً جذرياً، اختفت الابتسامة، وندرت الخلطة، وليس لها إلا الاعتزال والانعزال، والانطوائية، ولا تكاد تخرج من غرفتها، أما من بيتها فلا تخرج إلا بإلحاحٍ ومشقةٍ، ولقاءاتها بالناس قليلة، وكثيراً ما يحصل فيها الصدام، إذ أن ما اعتادت عليه من جوِّ التدين في بلادها (أقصد بلاد الغربة) لم تجد منه شيئاً في موطنها الحالي، وإن أنكرت شيئاً مما تعتقد فيه الحرمة، رميت بالتشدد وقيل لها ما تذكرينه دينٌ لا نعرفه!!!
*
*أدى بها ذلك إلى ما ذكرت من الإحجام والانحسار، وفقدان الثقة بالنفس، وغير ذلك، حاول أهلها إخراجها مما هي فيه، فرفضت إلا بشرطٍ غير قابل التحقيق! (أعيدوني حيث كنتُ)!* 
*
تقدم لخطبتها عدد من الشبان؛ إلا أنها رفضت الزواج بشدة! عُرِضَ عليها أن تعمل إلا أنها رفضت العمل، وعللت ذلك بعدم استطاعتها! أرادها أهلها على التسجيل في الجامعة فحاولت وذهبت إلى الجامعة بضع أيامٍ إلا أن جوَّهَا لم يناسبها قط!!*
*
لم يبق إلا الطب النفسي، حاول أهلها عرضها على طبيبٍ نفسيٍّ، فوافقت بعد تعنتٍ على أن يأتي إليها الطبيب في بيتها لا أن تذهب إليه، وبالفعل بعث إليها الطبيب بمُسَاعِدَتَيْن  ِ له متخصصتينِ في الصحة النفسية تشخصان الحالة قبل أن يراها، فكانت لها معهما ثلاث جلساتٍ حصلَ خلالها ما يظرُفُ ويُطْرِفُ، وانتهوا إلى إقناعها بمقابلة الطبيب النفسي، وانتهت المقابلة إلى أنها لا تعاني من أي مرضِ نفسيٍّ على الإطلاق!*
*
صاحبتي ممتلئةٌ بالإحباط، وتقطر يأساً، وتعاني من اكتئابٍ حاد، وتفقد أهم شيءٍ في الحياة ألا وهو (الأمل)، والإنسانُ إن فقد الأمل لم تبق للحياةِ عنده قيمة، ورأى الزهرة اليانعة شوكةً حمراء مؤذية، ورأى الحياة موتاً من قبل الممات، ورأى القصر الفسيح كأضيق ضريح، ومن فقد الأمل فقد الإيمان، ومن فقد الأمل ضاع منه الدين والأمان، ومن فقد الأمل فقدَ... فقدَ الرضا بمُرِّ القضا!!!*
*
وهذا ما حصل مع صاحبتنا فقدت الرضا، ويومها علمت يقيناً صعوبة الرضا بمرِّ القضا، وعرفت أن الرضا ليس كلمة تقال باللسان (الحمد لله على كل حال)، فكم قائلٍ لها وقلبهُ ساخطٌ أشد السخط على ما نزلت به الأقدار من الأضرار!! وما الرضا إلا رضا القلب! وما أصعب الوصول إلى رضا القلب بما قدره الرَّبُّ – جل وعلا –..*
*
أذكر مجلساً جلستهُ صاحبتي مع داعيةٍ نشيطةٍ في موطننا، وهذه الداعية الفاضلة لا تملك من المواهب ما تملكه صاحبتنا إلا أنها موفقةٌ في الدعوة ونشيطةٌ فيها نشاطاً ملحوظاً، وأحسبُ أن الله قد نفع بها نفعاً كثيراً، وكم حاولت أن تدعوها لتشاركها هذا الخير، ولكن ما أصدق المتنبي حين قال:*
 *ولم أرَ في عيوبِ الناسِ عيباً ********كنقصِ القادرينَ على التمامِ     * *
**
كان في المجلس أن قالت صاحبتي للداعية: أصعب شرائع الإيمان تحقيق الرضا بما قدره الله – جلا وعلا – وقضاه، وما كنتُ أدري بمدى صعوبته إلا منذ وطئت قدماي هذه البلاد، والله المستعان!*
*فقالت الأخت الداعية: إن أردتِ حصوله فأكثري من اللهج به، وتذكير الناس به، وذكر الآيات والأحاديث والآثار ونحوها، فسيؤتيكِ الله إياهُ (الرضا) وبدون مجاهدةٍ تذكر!!*
*قالت صاحبتنا: هذا عين النفاق إن أنا ذكرتُ الناس وحثثتهم على شيءٍ أنا غير فاعلةٍ لهُ ولا مستطيعةٍ!!*

*هذا ما اعتصرتُ ذكرهُ من حال صاحبتي وصديقتي، وهي من ذلك الوقت آثرت العزلة والاعتزال، والانطواء والبعد عن الناس والبشر، ومن جالسها شعر بأمواج الأسى والسخط واليأس مجتمعةً تضطرم في قلبها وصدرها وتظهر آثارها على وجهها ومحياها، وإن كان اللسان ينطقُ بما سوى ذلك، وما ذاك إلا أن صاحبتي لا تُحْسِنُ الكذب!*

*أخذت صاحبتي على هذه الحال إلى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور، ولا زالت في عزلتها إلا قليلاً، وهي تقرأ وتكتب ما يخطر لها على البال، وغالباً ما تنشد وتترنم وتقول:*

*آهٍ على وطني الحبيب ******متى الحياة به تطيب * *
**     يشكو الغريب ويشتكي ********من هولِ ما صنعَ الغريب**
        آهٍ على وطني الحبيب!!           

**
حار معها الجميع، وأنا من هذا الجميع!! ولكني أبحث عمن أجد لديه المساعدة، وليتني أجدها، وأحاول بشدة أن أَجُرَّهَا للكتابة في هذا المنتدى!! فهذه مقدمةٌ مني عسى أن تتبعها كلماتٌ بقلمها هي، فمن فمها أحلى!!*

*هل تملكون لصاحبتي أملاً؟!!*
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**عصر يوم الأحد 21/ شعبان / 1434هـ**30/ حزيران (يونيو) / 2013م*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك أختي الحبيبة
بعد قراءة سريعة 
يبدو أن صاحبتك تعاني من الوسواس؟

لدي الكثير من الكلام أرغب في التحدث به
لكن أكتفي اليوم بنقل هذه المقالة:
http://saaid.net/daeyat/sara/27.htm

أحسب أن صاحبتك ستجد طيفها فيها
ثم أعود بعدها أقرأ بتمعن ما خطت يداك ولعل الله يرزقنا ما يقال فمما طالعته أرى بعض النقاط تحتاج لتوضيح شرعي

شفاها الله وعافاها
وجزاك الله خيرا على حرصك واهتمامك بها

----------


## طويلبة

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  اللهم بارك  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
ماأجمل اهتمامك بأمرها 
وما احسن حرصك عليها 
أسال الله أن يبارك فيكم
ولكما 
========
 وجزى الله خيرا مشرفتنا الفاضلة سارة 
على الرابط 
أعجبتني القصة جدا 
أسأل الله ان يكتب أجرك وينفعك وينفع بك

----------

